

Millions in Africa saved from meningitis by 50 cent vaccine - ck2
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20568-cheap-vaccine-eradicates-new-cases-of-meningitis-a.html

======
kodablah
tl;dr - NYC rapper creates cure for millions.

